# E.E.I. Moggie Spring Open FULL 4/3 ~ 8:00am



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The season dobass opener for the Electric Elite Invitational series has met a FULL field.

Auntie Moggie playing host.

Please arrive early at the Rt 43 boathouse ramp for this event in order to complete the Waiver information.

We will promptly be sending boats out at 8:00am and conclude at 4:00pm.

This could be an amazing day- right moon- perfect weather leading into it- comfortable fishn'- early season pigs rising up!!!

Please note due to the recent emergency response at Mogadore Reservoir 4/1/10 we will be monitoring the situation for our event scheduled to commence this Saturday.

Complete online details with any needed changes will be posted as soon as we are instructed otherwise:
http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The tradgedy at Moggie today brings the spotlight to SAFETY for all this Saturday.

Water is cold folks. 50% chance of survival for 15 minutes floating in 50 degree water - even with a lifejacket on... bring spare clothes for both the boat and truck AND use your lifejackets!!!

This is the THIRD FULL DoBass field for 2010!!!!! Madness, NOAA Mosquito and now dear Auntie. Watch out LaDO! anglers...it's sneaking up there for May 1st!!!

*$1,000+ First place potential on this 30 team field at an $85 entry...and it's true ELECTRIC ONLY!!!! FISH GREEN!!!!*

TEN *KSU kids* will be paired with the *DoBass Fish Crew* many for their first tournament experience!!! 

I got lucky and am going to make STO's, D'Arcy Egan paddle all day in my rig 

Stop on out to the weigh-in at the Moggie Boathouse on Rt.43- weigh-in starting at 4:00PM


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/10EEI/2010SPO/40310.html

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

AWESOME SACK NIP!!! Joe Thomas better look out I could see Outdoors Ohio with D'Arcey Eagan and Rory Franks

Mark


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like lots of nice fish caught. Nice job.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

way to wack 'em nip!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks all! 

One of those days where nothing wrong could happen- we were plugged-in!

There should be a very cool story in the Plain Dealer next Saturday- just in time for the EEI Moggie QUALIFYING season opener! 

Watch what the field does at that one!!!

I think D'Arcy has a gas outboard for sale if anyone is interested...

nip


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

I know of a couple Stratos boats that may be up for sale as well...


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

I had an awesome time Rory! Thanks again for everything you've done for us seriously. One day.. onnneeee day hahaha

See you soon,
Ray


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

What happened Rohry? We need some secrets so we can defeat the enemy!
I thought you could only catch fish at mosquito? Did Darcy show you all his hot spots? LOL. See you soon Rohry


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The secret to your enemies is to smile... and think bigbasses 

Youll never catch me troutman riverray... I heard you might convert though, then you could be scary! Very happy to support the KSU kidz- you all keep me young! AND congrats to you and fishn4-5 on the big second place sack!


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd like some more info on the Stratos's for sale please...


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

does the stratos come with two 101's?


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

and some optimas?


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

HA...mine will come with one 101 and 3 new optimas.


----------

